# Fanes AM Steuersatz Problem



## zec (27. April 2013)

Kurze Vorgschichte: Habe mir gestern den Steuersatz (Acros AiSXE-22, ZS44/28,6 - ZS56/40) einpressen lassen. Zu Hause erst habe ich bemerkt, dass sich das untere Lager extrem schwer drehen ließ. Heute also wieder zum Laden und das Teil auspressen lassen - dabei hats das Lager zerstört  .

Danach haben wir mal die Teile ausgemessen. Der Rahmen hat einen Innendurchmesser von 55,8mm - an mehreren Stelle gemessen, somit ist das Teil schon mal rund und nicht oval. Der Außendurchmesser der Lagerschale beträgt 56,45mm - ebenfalls an mehreren Stelle gemessen.

Meine Vermutung jetzt ist, dass das Teil einfach zu stramm saß und das Lager sich darum schwer drehte. Oder sind die 0,65mm Unterschied im Rahmen und für eine gute Presspassung nötig?

Aja, bevor jemand fragt: Den Jü werde ich gleich am Montag anrufen.


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Wir haben die untere Lagerschale auch nicht in den Rahmen bekommen. Mittwochabend mehrfach auch zu zweit probiert, aber wir wollten nicht zu viel Gewalt anwenden. Donnerstag hab ich mit Jü telefoniert und Rahmen samt Lagerschale zu ihm geschickt. Er wollte sich alles anschauen, ggf. nacharbeiten und das Lager einpressen. Mir/ uns wars zu heiß das Lager mit viel Kraft in den Rahmen zu pressen.

Nach dem Datenblatt von Acros war eigentlich alles in den Toleranzen, so gut es sich eben messen lässt.
Laut Datenblatt:
Steuerrohr: 55,95 (+0; -0,05)
Lagerschale: 56,00 (+0,1; -0)

Gemessen hab ich ca. 55,95 und 56,06.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

Das Datenblatt ist schon mal sehr interessant, danke: Demnach hätte meine Lagerschale auf jeden Fall Übermaß. Die schreiben ja selber: 56-56,1mm Durchmesser. Da ist meine mit 56,45mm weit darüber. Also auch mal bei Acros nachfragen was die meinen.


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Ist halt die Frage welches Maß die Lagerschale vor dem Einpressen hatte. Wenn etwas nicht passt und man presst das Ganze mit Gewalt ein dann verformt sich was. Meist ist es zuerst die Lagerschale und dann das Steuerrohr.
Du schreibst ja selber, dass das Lager sich schwer drehen lies. Das deutet ja schon darauf hin, dass sich die Lagerschale verformt hat und zu viel Spannung auf dem Lager war. Größer werden sollte es dabei aber nicht, aber es muss auch nicht rund bleiben. Kannst ja mal dort noch an verschiedenen Stellen messen auf welche Werte du da kommst.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Lager schon beim Einpressen 56,45mm hatte. Mit 0,6mm Übermaß bekommste das eigentlich nicht eingepresst. Es sei denn du steckst noch einen Lenker als Hebelverlängerung aufs Werkzeug. Sowas sollte man aber auch in der Werkstatt merken (auch wenn dir das jetzt am wenigsten hilft). 
Wie ist das Lager denn kaputt gegangen? Beim Ausschlagen etwas falsch angesetzt und das Lager aus der Lagerschale rausgeschlagen?


----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

So wie du es sagst: Dass die Lagerschale größer wird, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Verformt ist sie auch nicht. Habs mal rundherum gemessen und die Werte lagen immer bei 56,4-56,5mm.
Lager ging darum kaputt, weil sie kein "Ausschlagewerkzeug" für einen 1,5" Steuersatz hatten. Also Pfuschlösung mit einem 1 1/8" Ausschläger und runderhum rausgeklopft. Dabei abgerutscht und das Lager rausgedroschen.


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Dann kannst du wohl nur am Montag mal beim Jü und bei Acros anrufen. Ggf. noch in der Werkstatt und fragen ob sie beim Einbau Schwierigkeiten hatten.
Das mit dem Abrutschen ist mir auch schon passiert, aber ist schon ne Weile her. Acros schreibt zwar, dass das Lager nur bei ihnen getauscht werden soll, aber wir haben auch alle Kugel wieder aufgesammelt, zusammengesetzt und danach lief es wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

Jap, am Montag wird brav telefoniert. Dass sie in der Werkstatt beim Einbau Probleme hatten weiß ich: Die obere Lagerschale ging recht fix rein, aber bei der unteren musste sich der Mechaniker deutlich mehr abmühen.
Also bei mir ist das Lager ziemlich sicher im Ar***. Das hats nämlich in Raten rausgepfeffert: Zunächst das untere Teil, dann die Kugeln und zum Schluss noch die fein verbogene Dichtung.


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Machen kannste jetzt eh nix. Außer versuchen das Lager wieder zusammenzubasteln. Haste was zu tun  
Ist halt immer blöd, dass sowas am Wochenende passiert. Aber auch das wirste gelöst bekommen und vermutlich noch deutlich früher auf der Fanes unterwegs sein als die ICB-Besteller


----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

Tja, abwarten und Tee trinken ist jetzt mal angesagt. Und evtl. werde ich auch versuchen das Lager zusammenzuwurschteln.


----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

Toll, habe nun mit einem weiteren Messschieber nachgemessen und dabei für die Lagerschale Werte bekommen, die völlig in Ordnung sind: 56,06-56,09. Dafür beim Rahmen einen Innendurchmesser zwischen 55,74-55,84mm. Also schauts mit diesen Werten nun so aus, als ob der Lagersitz im Rahmen ein Untermaß haben würde. 

Vielleicht mach ich mir den "Spaß" und messe mit einem dritten Messschieber noch einmal.


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist. 
Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. April 2013)

Hatte es Basti schon mal gesagt, meine untere Acros Lagerschale ging auch sehr schwer rein. Hatte mir eigentlich mittelfeste Schraubensicherung bereit gestellt, da man des öfteren lesen konnte, dass die untere Schale sich von Hand einpressen lässt.
Das Lager dreht sich bei mir auch etwas schwerer als normal, meine ich.
Es klemmt oder rattert aber nicht, deshalb hab ich es so gelassen.
Komischerweise merkt man im echten Fahrbetrieb davon überhaupt nix mehr.


----------



## imun (28. April 2013)

Also ein Übermaß von 0.65mm bekommst du nie in das Steuerrohr gepresst. Dann nur mit ner Mechanischen oder Hydraulischen Presse. Und dann ist dein Rahmen danach definitiv kaputt. Am genausten misst du das ganze mit einem Mikrometer. Aber ne normale Schieblehre reicht aus. Aber selbst 0.1mm sind schon sehr sehr straff um es einzupressen. Hatte selbst auch Schwierigkeiten beim Einpressen, und hatte ne Differenz vom Acros zum Alutech um 0.07mm. Also nochmal genau nachmessen, und der Lagerkörper ist nicht so schnell zu deformieren, dann eher das Aluminium vom Steuerrohr


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

@Racing basti: Ja, der Spruch könnte hinkommen  .

 @octaviaRSdriver: Wenns nur ein bissl schwerer gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl auch nichts gemacht. Aber das Lager war mit den bloßen Fingern nur mit hoher Kraft zu drehen. Und auch bei eingebauter Gabel wars deutlich spürbar - hat teilweise auch gehakelt.

 @imun: Ich denke auch, dass meine zweite Messung die richtige ist (der erste Messschieber ist schon ein bissl demoliert). Habe noch einmal gemessen und beim Steuersatz im Durchschnitt 56,06mm (56,03-56,1) ermittelt - was laut dem oben verlinkten Datenblatt ja völlig in Ordnung ist. Das Steuerrohr am Fanes habe ich dann im Durchschnitt mit 55,8mm (55,74-55,86) vermessen. Somit würde der Unterschied 0,26mm betragen. Evtl. habe ich ja einfach Pech und der Rahmen ist am unteren Ende und der Steuersatz am oberen Ende der Toleranz.
Ich schätze, dass ich den Rahmen samt Steuersatz zum Jü schicken werde mit der Bitte, das Teil passend einzupressen.


----------



## imun (29. April 2013)

Aber 0.26mm ist wirklich viel zu viel. Wenn wir Presspassungen drehen dann haben wir in der Bohrung 0 und an der Welle höchsten +0.04mm. Alles andere ist unlogisch und macht die Teile kaputt. Tele mal mit Jü und viel Erfolg


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

@zec: Jü ist gerade auf dem Weg nach Riva. Ihn selber wirst du diese Woche damit nur sehr schwer ans Telefon bekommen. Aber dafür gehen andere nette Leute bei Alutech ran.


----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

So, habe heute mit einem der netten Leute telefoniert: Rahmen geht zurück, wird (falls nötig) nachgefräßt und ein neuer Steuersatz eingepresst. Also noch mal zwei Wochen warten, bis der Aufbau losgehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Also noch mal zwei Wochen warten, bis der Aufbau losgehen kann.



Ich hab meinen Rahmen letzte Woche Donnerstag verschickt, Freitag war er bei Alutech und Samstag wurde er dort wieder rausgeschickt. Morgen soll er laut Sendungsverfolgung wieder da sein. 
Am längsten dauert nur der Versand


----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

Tja, nur leider hat mein Rahmen einen weiteren Weg aus Österreich nach Ascheffel. Zudem haben wir diesen Mittwoch einen Feiertag und ebenso nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

Aja, hast du den Rahmen auf eigene Kosten versendet oder ging das über einen Rückholauftrag?


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

Ich hab auf eigene Kosten mir den Paketaufkleber ausgedruckt. Musste schnell gehen


----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

Kann ich verstehen - bin auch gerade am überlegen es so zu machen.


----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2013)

Rahmen ist wieder da und ich bin etwas 

Das Lager ist eingepresst und läuft seeehr rauh. Einfach mit Gewalt reinpressen hätte ich auch gekonnt. Dafür hätte ich das Ganze nicht wegschicken müssen. 
Jetzt wird erstmal der Gabelschaft gekürzt und Morgen aufgebaut. Ich glaube wenn Jü aus Riva zurück ist muss ich mit ihm nochmal telefonieren... So hält das Lager nicht lange.


----------



## zec (30. April 2013)

Ouh, also da würde ich mich auch sehr ärgern.


----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2013)

Und ich hab mich innerlich schonmal darauf eingestellt, dass ich den Rahmen nochmal zum Jü schicke.


----------



## zec (30. April 2013)

Schas - So schlimm das mit dem Steuersatz?


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2013)

Jeden gefahrenen Steuersatz der so laufen würde, würde ich sofort auswechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht wie rau er genau läuft, aber wenn ich mal den Vergleich Acros / Chris King ziehe, sind das schon mal Welten im Neuzustand. Einen Acros würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen, da wie bei  Dir im Neuzustand schon rau laufend und er nach wenigen Ausfahrten schlimmer aussah wie mein Syntace Steuersatz nach 20000km (der lief auch nach der Zeit geschmeidiger) . Und das ist nicht nur an einem Bike so mit dem Acros


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe inzwischen in 4 Bikes Acros SteuersÃ¤tze verbaut, dort laufen alle Lager leicht und sauber, auch noch nach 10.000km. Am Tandem lÃ¤uft ein Chris King Steuersatz, dort gibt es keinen fÃ¼hlbaren Unterschied zu denen von Acros. Weder jetzt im gefahrenen Zustand, noch im Neuzustand.
Das hier (mit Gewalt?) eingepresste Lager lÃ¤sst sich mit den Fingern nur schwer drehen und hakt schon deutlich. 
So hÃ¤tte ich/ wir das Lager auch in den Rahmen pressen kÃ¶nnen, dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich nicht 9,40â¬ fÃ¼r den Versand zahlen mÃ¼ssen und 1 Woche warten. 
Das Problem hier liegt nicht an Acros oder den Abmessungen der Lagerschale. Es ist das Steuerrohr das nicht exakt MaÃhaltig ist.
Morgen telefonier ich nochmal mit irgendwem den ich bei Alutech ans Telefon bekomme und dann geht der Rahmen wieder zum Nacharbeiten zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2013)

Lautsprecher aufdrehen und einfach mal dem Lagergeräusch lauschen


----------



## zec (1. Mai 2013)

Oioioi, das hört sich schon böse an - als ob er bereits eingelaufen wäre. Im Neuzustand war meiner definitiv auch nicht so rauh bzw. schwer zu drehen. Wobei, bei deinem Video dreht sich das Lager noch bedeutend leichter als es bei mir der Fall war (nach dem Einbau). Da musste ich schon ordentlich zupacken. 
Aber wie auch immer: Finde ich so wie am Video ebenfalls nicht in Ordnung und das muss besser gehen.


----------



## zec (23. Mai 2013)

Bei mir gibt's jetzt anderweitige Probleme. Der Rahmen hätte eigentlich schon längst geliefert werden sollen. Nur die bei Alutech können ihn nicht tracken weil da irgendetwas schief gelaufen ist. Wollen sich jetzt beim DHL schlau machen. Mal schauen was da nun für ein Schei** passiert ist.


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's jetzt anderweitige Probleme. Der Rahmen hätte eigentlich schon längst geliefert werden sollen. Nur die bei Alutech können ihn nicht tracken weil da irgendetwas schief gelaufen ist. Wollen sich jetzt beim DHL schlau machen. Mal schauen was da nun für ein Schei** passiert ist.



In welche Richtung ist das denn passiert? Zurück zu dir? Schön öd!


----------



## Ganiscol (24. Mai 2013)

DHL ist echt der übelste Päckchenschieber den es gibt. 
Für den Versand meines Rahmens habe ich damals 75 bezahlt. Die Laufzeit des "Premium Weltpakets" hätte drei Tage sein sollen - kam erst am vierten Tag bei mir an, sodass ich umdisponieren musste um es in Empfang zu nehmen. Gut angelegtes Geld... 
Das Rechnungsoriginal haben sie auch ohne Kopie beizulegen entfernt. Eine schlechte Kopie habe ich dann mit der Verzollungsrechnung eine Woche später erhalten. Zum Glück hat mir Alutech nochmal ein anständiges Exemplar geschickt.

Und auch sonst gibt es jedesmal Grund zum ärgern wenn ich was per DHL geliefert bekomme.


----------



## zec (24. Mai 2013)

Ja, es passierte als sich der Rahmen auf dem Weg zurück zu mir befand. Hatte bisher mit DHL (hier in Österreich) noch keine Probleme - weiß der Teufel was da nun schief gelaufen ist. 
Die Mitarbeiter bei Alutech sind auch noch am Rätseln. Sind aber auf jeden Fall bemüht das Problem zu lösen. Es ist noch nicht ganz fix, aber evtl. (sollte das Paket nicht mehr auftauchen) werde ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Ja, es passierte als sich der Rahmen auf dem Weg zurück zu mir befand.



Hast schon irgendwelche guten News?


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, so halb  . Alutech hat einen neuen Rahmen zum Lackieren geschickt. Jetzt heißts also warten, bis der fertig ist.


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. Juni 2013)

Neuen Rahmen....  Gleiche Farbe wie vor?

Ich warte auch schon ein wenig auf meine...


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Neuen Rahmen....  Gleiche Farbe wie vor?


Jap  .




KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon ein wenig auf meine...


Wird schon kommen - so ein großes Paket kann man nicht einfach so verlieren  .


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. Juni 2013)

Werde meine Fanes wegen der Lieferchoose lieber selber abholen. Ist von HH ja nur 'um die Ecke'. Hoffe nur inständig, dass sie rechtzeitig fertig wird...


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

Habs mal hierhin verschoben, weils besser passt:



Promontorium schrieb:


> zec, es kommt ein neues Fanes?! Welches, warum, wer gegen wen?


Ja, habe mir einen Fanes AM-Rahmen geleistet.




Der Grund ist einfach der, dass ich einmal schauen will, ob für meine Bedürfnisse nicht die 150mm Federweg der AM genug sind. Geometrie ist ja vergleichbar - das passt also. Viel leichter wirds auf jeden Fall. Erhoffe mir also ein noch agileres Bike bei vergleichbarer Abfahrtsperformance.
Mal schauen ob der Plan aufgeht  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

ich hätt aufs Tofane gewartet!


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2013)

Aah, o.k.! Falls es paßt, kommt dann das Enduro weg?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Juni 2013)

Der Herr zec fährt ja Rahmengröße S, ob er da mit nem 29er glücklich wäre?


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

Naja, ein 29er Enduro finde ich für mich (bzw. meinen hauptsächlichen Einsatzbereich) nicht interessant.
Für technische Trails (die langsamen Geschichten mit Lupfen und Co) sehe ich mit einem 29er keine Vorteile, eher Nachteile. Und außerdem schauen die 29er Bikes in der kleinsten Rahmengröße immer so schlimm aus  .


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Aah, o.k.! Falls es paßt, kommt dann das Enduro weg?


Nein, schließlich bin ich mit dem Enduro im Grunde sehr zufrieden. Wenn mein Plan aufgeht, bekommt das Enduro den stabileren Laufradsatz, sowie die 180er Van (Die Teile sind zur Zeit an meinem Giant Reign X verbaut) verpasst und wird zum Bikeparkbike.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Und außerdem schauen die 29er Bikes in der kleinsten Rahmengröße immer so schlimm aus  .




Absolut!

Merci für die Antworten!


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Naja, ein 29er Enduro finde ich für mich (bzw. meinen hauptsächlichen Einsatzbereich) nicht interessant.
> Für technische Trails (die langsamen Geschichten mit Lupfen und Co) sehe ich mit einem 29er keine Vorteile, eher Nachteile. Und außerdem schauen die 29er Bikes in der kleinsten Rahmengröße immer so schlimm aus  .



biste schon eines gefahren?

mein Helius AC 29" hat den selbem Radstand (1209 vs. 1204) wie mein Fanes Enduro...


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

Nein, bin noch keines gefahren. Bin aber bereits andere Bikes mit langen Kettenstreben gefahren um für mich (als kleiner Fahrer) selber zu sagen, dass mir solche Bikes zu wenig wendig sind. Da wird z.B. das HR-Versetzen für mich spürbar schwerer.

Bei deiner Körpergröße und den XL-Rahmen die du fährst schauts freilich komplett anders aus - da sprechen wir ja von komplett anderen Hebelverhältnissen.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

ich wollte früher auch kein 29", aber bei dem Fortschritt beim Rahmenbau...

ich bin mir halt nicht so sicher wie du, dass man die geschriebene Geo beim 29" so einfach in Praxissituationen umsetzen (nettes Wortspiel) kann.

mein 29" war ja auch noch nicht beim BBS und daher kann ich Dir über diesen Einsatzbereich auch noch nichts echtes sagen...


----------



## ollo (2. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Habs mal hierhin verschoben, weils besser passt:
> 
> 
> .........
> ...




und das dann mit einer 160 mm Gabel, 150 sind zu wenig (seit die Deville im AM werkelt ist es noch mehr AM wie mit der Sektor)   bzw. machen die 160 mm Vorne wesentlich mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (2. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin mir halt nicht so sicher wie du, dass man die geschriebene Geo beim 29" so einfach in Praxissituationen umsetzen (nettes Wortspiel) kann.


Sollte sich einmal die Gelegenheit bieten, ein 29er Enduro in meiner Größe zu testen, werde ich sie auf jeden Fall ergreifen. Aber so einen Rahmen einfach so zu kaufen erscheint mir, aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, einfach zu riskant.





ollo schrieb:


> und das dann mit einer 160 mm Gabel, 150 sind zu wenig (seit die Deville im AM werkelt ist es noch mehr AM wie mit der Sektor)   bzw. machen die 160 mm Vorne wesentlich mehr Spaß


Mal schauen - zunächst kommt auf jeden Fall die 150er Stahlfedersektor rein. Sollte sie mich nicht zufriedenstellen, baue ich eben die Fox 36er ein oder baue meine 170er Lyrik auf 160mm um  .


----------



## zec (4. Juni 2013)

Guute Nachrichten: Mein Rahmen ist wieder aufgetaucht und wird somit heute versendet. 
Was war geschehen? Der DHL-Mann hat irrtümlich das ungelabelte Paket mitgenommen. Also kam es aufs "Fundamt" für herrenlose Pakete. Dort konnte es aber durch die Vermisstenanzeige von Alutech wieder richtig zugeordnet werden. 
Mein Ersatzrahmen ist heute übrigens auch versandfertig geworden  . Wer mag, kann ihn bei Alutech im Lagerverkauf erstehen.


----------

